# What is your favourite recording of Mozart’s 39th symphony?



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I noticed there’s not a single thread for this piece, so I wanted to start one because I have never listened to this particular symphony before and I’m planning on doing so very soon. I think I’m going to listen to Mackerras/SCO because generally those are excellent accounts, but if someone has another great recommendation I would love to hear it!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I love Mozart #39 - 

My favorites are Reiner/CSO, and Walter /NYPO....Solti recorded a beautiful one also, but I think it is NA at present. Szell is very good, also....


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I have Rattle/BPO, Jochum/BR, Böhm/WPO, Levine/WPO and Abbado/OM. My favorite is the Levine, which to me sounds natural and fluid.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra for me.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

EvaBaron said:


> I noticed there's not a single thread for this piece, so I wanted to start one because I have never listened to this particular symphony before and I'm planning on doing so very soon. I think I'm going to listen to Mackerras/SCO because generally those are excellent accounts, but if someone has another great recommendation I would love to hear it!


Richard Strauss made an excellent recording of it






Klemperer also good (a Testament recording), I can't remember anything about Furtwangler 1944, except that there was something special about it, I may dig it out soon. Casals in Marlboro has a good way with this music of course, he knew what he was doing with Mozart.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Bohm/VPO is beautiful, the pick of his set. That’s my top pick followed by the spirited Szell/Cleveland.

I’d also recommend the following three historical versions:

Walter/BBC (1934)
Beecham/LPO (1940)
Furtwängler/BPO (1944)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mackerras with the Scott's. Bernstein, both Sony and DG. Bohm and Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Certainly Beecham's (RPO) stands out among the older recordings (but try Klemperer as well). 

There have been quite a number of stimulating and IMO very successful more recent recordings, including Norrington's (with the London Classical Players), Minasi (with Ensemble Resonanz), Jacobs (Freiburger) and two from projects that see 39 as part of a larger work with 40 and 41 - Harnoncourt (Concentus Musicus) and Savall (Concert des Nations).


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Easily Walter's on Sony, probably with the Columbia orchestra. I'm a bit of a fanatic with this symphony.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

In addition to the many fine ones already mentioned, I like István Kertész with the Vienna Philharmonic and, if not opposed to historical recordings, Knappertsbusch with the Berlin State Opera orchestra.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Mackerras and Bernstein are my two favorites. The entire cycles are great.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Easily Walter's on Sony, probably with the Columbia orchestra. I'm a bit of a fanatic with this symphony.


I was just listening this pm to Walter/NYPO - Mozart 39, mvts from 40, 41...'53, '56...
really wonderful....it's big band Mozart, but with great clarity, and hefty sound....beautifully phrased with Walter...
The NYPO woodwinds are superb, in their glory - big singing tones....


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Mozart's mature symphonies can definitely take the big band approach if, as you say, the performance has clarity and musicality. I have Karajan and the Berlin Phil on an EMI LP and I unashamedly love it. The way that slow intro floats in is just magical, and they keep that standard up throughout the piece.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Walter/Columbia from c. 1960 I think


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Those linn recordings are some of the best of their time. There still hold up well now. I'm not really into the period instrument/style in Mozart but Mackerras strikes a balance. You have made a wise pick.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I prioritize sound quality and like digital recordings for Mozart. These are my go tos:

Plush: Karajan/BPO 1987






HIP: Fischer/Danish National Chamber Orch. 2013


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Actually , there is nothing wrong with the Mackerras, Prague Chamber Orchestra also. 
With a bit of luck you find the box for a reasonable price.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Bohm’s is too stodgy for me but interested Karajan’s EMI recording with the BOO crackles with life. Marrinber is a good bet and Beecham has magic too.


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick (Mar 17, 2021)

ASMF/Marriner and English Concert/Pinnock


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic for a traditional "big band" Mozart.

Mackerras with the Prague Chamber Orchestra for a different take on Mozart's Symphonies.


----------

